# HID Conversion Kits



## carlover143 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was hoping to buy a new hid conversion kit but I am not sure what colour looks good on my car. Any advice?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What do you mean by color? Aren't they all one color?

Also, you'll need to be VERY careful about the alignment as you can be fined quite heavily if they aren't set properly. You'll also want to check that the existing wiring can handle the increased flow.


----------



## Cripple (Jun 25, 2008)

HID conversion kits are illegal if your car didn't come with them as standard (In the UK). You might find them hard to fit and adjust too.

Here is a colour guide:

http://www.harrisonmotorsports.com/shop/product/hms_hid_colors.jpg

If you can't read them they say:

4.3k -> 6k -> 8k -> 10k -> 12k.

Note these are not power ratings.

Also bear in mind you may fail your MOT if you have these in. Best bet is the get the white ones (4.3k).

Cripple.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Check site below. Also do a search for your car model hid conversion kit on google. Plenty of stuff out there explaining how it works.

http://www.plasmagarage.com/FAQ.html

Keep in mind it will never look as good as HID headlights from the factory.

btw - what kind of car are you wanting the hid kit for?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> What do you mean by color? Aren't they all one color?
> 
> Also, you'll need to be VERY careful about the alignment as you can be fined quite heavily if they aren't set properly. You'll also want to check that the existing wiring can handle the increased flow.


HID lights use less power than the original 'candle' bulbs that are stock, if I recall.


----------



## Cripple (Jun 25, 2008)

carsey said:


> HID lights use less power than the original 'candle' bulbs that are stock, if I recall.


You recall correctly.

They use 1/3 of the power.

Cripple.


----------

